# I believe this forum is the first to know...



## Derick (11/10/13)

The Sigelei Legend 

Just announced - yep it's like 1am there an they are all working on the new product release - they just sent us this (a few more pics on the way, will post them as we get them)


​
They told us that it will go into production in about 10 days

Apparently it has 'gravity sensing technology to extend button life' - no idea what that means


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

We asked what this 'gravity sensing technology' is and they explained that it is a motion sensing system for the menu - so once you select voltage from the menu for example, then you can tilt the mod towards you to get the voltage to go down and tilt it away from you for up. Kinda like how motion sensing works with some smart phones these days


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/13)

Nice evic knock off, I just don't like that sensing thing. I can see it being a pain more then anything else. Will it support firmware upgrades like the evic?


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Yeah definitely trying to play in the evic space - no idea, they have not said much else. 
The gravity sensing thing is apparently optional, so you can still use the button to do what you want


----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

Any idea what the price would be?


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

They won't be cheap - cost is like R700 before shipping and vat


----------



## Riaz (11/10/13)

And that's just the mod? No battery/ charger etc


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

yep, just the mod - so expect to seem them going for R1400+

I assume the price will come down after a while, soon as they realize that people would then rather just get an evic


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/13)

Yea that really is a way overpriced


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

My boss/friend has an evic, then returned to evod. His biggest grieve is the half second delay on button press before you can vape. Maybe this one solves it?


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Yep, I wouldn't buy something that just came out either - I wait for the reviews and other shops to start stocking them - see how they move and what people say about them.

Is still pretty though


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> My boss/friend has an evic, then returned to evod. His biggest grieve is the half second delay on button press before you can vape. Maybe this one solves it?



Yeah thing is, like i said above - I'll wait for the reviews first 
I also heard that you should never drop your evic... apparently they are not very shock resistant


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah thing is, like i said above - I'll wait for the reviews first
> I also heard that you should never drop your evic... apparently they are not very shock resistant


That is why i love my svd. I've dropped it 3 times so far. Still running smooth
One if the drops was on tar, from standing length! Those things are freaking bulletproof.


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

I so wish we could have brought in innokin products - we had a quote and everything - ready to order, then they awarded sole import rights to another company and their recommended prices are way more than what ecigies is currently selling theirs at - so, sadly removed them from our site - maybe we will look at it again when eciggies runs out of stock and they have to re-order from this same company


----------

